# Ice Skating



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, who here is an ice skater?

I used to skate (badly) many years ago but haven't done any for the last 18+ years.  I've just started again as it's an excellent way to keep fit.

Until you get onto the more advanced jumps it's a low impact activity and can burn 600 calories an hour, which is a lot.

It also improves balance and coordination.

I've now been four times in the last three weeks (and would have been more times had I not injured my knee jogging).

I'm starting lessons the week after next and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 13, 2009)

Good on you! That is so nice to hear. I used to figure skate about 9 years ago.. I haven't done it regularly in a very long time but I like to go with friends once in a while just for a fun outing. It is great exercise and a lot of fun for sure! I wish you all the best of luck, it sounds like you're going to thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## skateranddancer (Feb 25, 2009)

I was a competetive figure skater for 8 years and quit 3 years ago. I am going to go back this afternoon because I am really missing the physical benefits, specifically the high calorie burn!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Mar 18, 2010)

I know this is late...are you still skating? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im a professional figure skater and I totally agree it is a great calorie burn. I've been skating for 25 years now and love it even more now than I did back in the day...let me know how it's going


----------

